# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تقبلو مني هذه الدرر‏

## صقرالحدباء

*تقبلو مني هذه الدرر‏*
*نصف الثقة بالنفس : عدم المقارنة مع الآخرين 
ونصف الراحة : عدم التدخل في شؤونهم 
ونصف الحكمه : الصمت 
**************************
من اساسيات السعادة ان تؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره 
وتردد دائمًا ربي اختر لي ما تراه خيرًا لي
**************************
يقول ابن القيم :
من عاب اخاه بذنب لم يمت حتى يفعله 
اللهمّ لا تشغلني بخلقك
**************************
لم تكن الحياة سيئة يوماً 
بل نحن من أسأنا التعامل معها 
فالصلاة والدعاء والأهل والأصدقاء 
أربعة أشياء كفيلة بأيصالنا الى السماء السابعه
**************************
إذا جرحت شخصاً وطال صمته تأكد بأنه يعاقبك عقاباً 
أقسى من عقاب الكلام
**************************
الأشياء الجميلة بداخلنا وليست فيِ الأحداث
فعندما نمتلك عيناً جميلة فنحن نرى كل شيء جميلا 
وعندما نمتلك نفساً راضية سنرضى ولو بالقليل
**************************
أبتسم 
ليس بالضروره فرحاً وإنما 
ثقة وتفاؤلاً بـأن الله لن يخيب ظنك الجميـل
**************************
من السهل أن تضع يدك علی فمك كي لا تتكلم ولكن من آلصعب أن تضع یدك علی قلبك كي لا تتألم
**************************
أكثروا من التفكر في قوله تعالى 
"ياليتني قدمت لحياتي"
لتعلموا أن حياتكم الحقيقة 
ليست الآن
**************************
اذا أردت بعضا من الهدوء والسعادة فلك
بمداعبة طفل صغير او مجالسة شيخ كبير 
فالأول لا يعرف الدنيا والثاني قد اكتفى منها
**************************
أصغر مسافة بين مشكلة وحلها 
هي نفس المسافة بين ركبتيك والأرض 
فمن سجد لله يستطيع الوقوف بوجه أي شيء
**************
اثنان قد يهتمون بأدق تفاصيلك 
شديد الحب..وشديد الحقد
*************
                                               لا تفوح رائحة الكعك الزكية إلا حين تمسها حرارة الفرن.*
*كذلك أحلامنا لن تنضج مالم تمسها قسوة التجارب
   *************
رغم كل الماء العذب الذي تصبه السماء في البحر إلا أنه يبقى مالحا فلآ ترهق نفسك البعض لا يتغيرون مهما حاولت
*******************
في حياة الرجل إمرأتان: الاولى بين أحشائها انطلقت حياته والثانية بين يديه ألقت حياتها 
فبراً بالأولى
ورفقاً بالثانية
*************
كلمآ احسنت نيتك..احسن الله حالك 
و كلما تمنيت الخير لغيرك..جآئك الخير من حيث لا تحتسب
*****************
السعادة التي يخبئها الله لنا ، تندس دائمًا بين طيات حزن عمِيق أو كربة شديدة لا تتطلب عناء بحث
بقدر ثقة و صبر جميل
************
البعض رغم صغر سنه يفآجئك بنضجه واسلوبه و البعض الاخر رغم كبر سنه يناقشك فيصدمك بصغر عقله
****************
العفو عند المقدرة.. أسلوب لا يستطيعه البعض، و لا يستحقه البعض الآخر
*************
احضنوا من تحبون، اسكبوا عليهم من جميل الكلام، ما يغرقون به حَدّ الفرَح 
فسيأتي يوم تتمنوا لو يعودون 
**************
يعجبني اشخاص: سلاح?م العقل وليس اللسان وضربتهم القاضيه الصمت وليس كثرة الكلام
*****************
لا يدري المرء إن نام من الذي سيوقظه أهله أم الملكين لسؤاله، فـاللهم إحسن خاتمتنا وأصرف عنا مَيتة السوء
*************
ﻵ تستهِِن بلحظة آستغفآر: ولو لثآنيتين، فلآ تعلم كم من آلخير سترزق، ۆ كم مِن بلآء سوف يرفع عنك - استغفر الله 
أتعرفون ماهي طوبـى ؟ 
إنها ؛
(شجـرة في الجنـة) 
من :
(ذهـب) 
منها :
(ثيـاب أهـل الجنـة) 
ظلـها : (مسيرة مـائـة عـام للجـواد السريع) 

أتعـلمـون لمـن ؟

‏إنها لمن أكثـر الإستـغفـار ..
قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
طوبي لمن وجـد في صحيفتـه استـغفـاراً كثيـراً‏*

----------

